# Samsung 840 Pro "Over Provisioning"



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich schon wer mit dem frei bestimmbaren "Over Provisioning" der Pro-Reihe auseinandergesetzt?
Laut den div. Testberichten schreiben die einen das OP bei der SSD im Auslieferungszustand inaktiv ist.
Der andere Testbericht schreibt das 7% fix reserviert ist und er nur vergrößert werden kann.
Was ist jetzt richtig?

Nach der Neuinstallation von Windows und Start des Magican Tools stand bei "OP available 0.0GB"
Ich habs dann gut gemeint auf 30GB eingestellt. 
So wie es auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung aussieht, ist das nichts anderes als ein nicht zugewiesener (unpartitionierter) Speicherplatz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beeinhaltet das "OP" nur einen Puffer für die Garbage Control oder werden damit auch tote Speicherzellen ausgeglichen?


----------



## Icedaft (1. Januar 2013)

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2013)

Habs jetzt auch in einem anderen Test gefunden, bei der Pro sind 7% als Reserve abgezweigt.
Test: Samsung SSD 840 und 840 Pro Series

Man hat bei der Pro nur die Möglichkeit den Speicher nochmals zu vergrößern.
Trotzdem ist das sehr verwirrend wenn das Samsung Tool beim Over Provisioning 0GB hinschreibt und empfiehlt auf 23GB zu erhöhen.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

Wovon sollen diese ominösen Prozente denn abgezweigt werden? Wenn eine 256 GB SSD die dem Nutzer auch zur Verfügung stellt - als die üblichen etwas über 230 GiB -, dann ist da nichts abgezweigt, außer es wären intern eben mehr als 256 GB verbaut. Ist das nicht der Fall und steht der Platz dem Dateisystem voll zur Verfügung, wird auch nichts abgezweigt. Sind es unter 230 GiB, dann wird auch abgezweigt
Bei den SSDs mit Werten wie 120, 240, 480 GB wird das für internes OP abgezweigt, was zu 128, 256 GB usw. fehlt. Natürlich kann man da auch hingehen und mehr fürs OP nehmen - das fehlt dann natürlich dem Dateisystem. Von nix kommt nix. 

Nachtrag - sollte bei Samsung abgezweigt werden, dann sind die Angaben wie 256 GB aber böser Etikettenschwindel und die Hersteller, die direkt Angaben wie 120 oder 240 GB machen, ehrlicher.

Wieso ist das verwirrend? Die 0 GB beziehen sich ja auf das wählbare OP  - von daher ist das eigentlich in Ordnung.
Verwirrend finde ich eher, das man denkt, man kauft eine 256er, man bekommt aber nur eine 240er.


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2013)

Die vollen 256GB sind ja auch nicht verfügbar, nutzbar sind nur 238GB.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

Ja, schade. Aber auch nicht wilddramatisch, zumindest nicht bei den kleineren Kapazitäten.
Aber zusätzliches Overprovisioning kann man sich meist schenken. Es wäre eine Überlegung wert, wenn die SSD so im Einsatz ist, dass sie ständig oder oft heftigst beschrieben wird.


----------

